# Tony Thompson V David Price II & Undercard RBR



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Will Price get revenge? Or will he get stopped again? :good

Starting now on BoxNation and at 4PM Eastern time on Wealth TV in the USA.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Louis Cuddy result


Spoiler



Louis Cuddy stops Stanislavs Makarenko 3rd round


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Joe Tonks vs Ryan McNicol result


Spoiler



Joe Tonks outpoints Ryan McNicol, 39-38


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

5.50pm - Louis Cuddy v Stanislavsky 4x3 cruiserweight contest
6.10pm - Joe Tonks v Ryan McNicol 4x3 welterweight contest
6.30pm - Neil Perkins v Dan Blackwell 6x3 middleweight contest
7.00pm - Travis Dickinson v Nathan King 6x3 light-heavyweight contest
7.30pm - Darren Hamilton v Adil Anwar 12x3 British light-welterweight title
8.30pm - Jazza Dickens v Reynaldo Cajina 6x3 super-bantamweight contest
9.00pm - Kevin Satchell v Iain Butcher 12x3 British flyweight title
10.00pm - David Price v Tony Thompson 12x3 heavyweight contest
Floaters to follow - Lee Boyce v James Todd, Martin Marczak v Kevin McCauley, Andy Colquhoun v Dougie Curran, Sean Dodd v Youssef Al Hamedi.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> 5.50pm - Louis Cuddy v Stanislavsky 4x3 cruiserweight contest
> 6.10pm - Joe Tonks v Ryan McNicol 4x3 welterweight contest
> 6.30pm - Neil Perkins v Dan Blackwell 6x3 middleweight contest
> 7.00pm - Travis Dickinson v Nathan King 6x3 light-heavyweight contest
> ...


:good


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Didn't know jazza was on 
Is this an example of hatton and Maloney working together

I want to watch Dickinson if he is on now,no disrespect Lennox but its boxing time
Good night of boxing it seems


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Didn't know jazza was on
> Is this an example of hatton and Maloney working together


yeah


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

thought hamilton vs anwar was the co-main


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Travis Dickinson won 59-56 against Nathan King, not sure what happend to the Perkins fight


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

terrible undercard and is the reason the likes of Maloney was let go by sky


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Think Anwar vs Hamilton is up next


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Absolute shite undercard. Think i may watch Prizefighter until the Price fight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> terrible undercard and is the reason the likes of Maloney was let go by sky


Really

I see a good undercard
You have 2 British title fights,what the
Hell do you expect


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The undercard's not that bad. Hamilton vs Anwar is a good fight and it'll also be interesting to see the likes of Jazza Dickens and Kevin Satchell again. Pretty good I think.

Also..

WAR Ammo.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Absolute shite undercard. Think i may watch Prizefighter until the Price fight.


Ok I am surprised

This is old school boxing we have 3 twelve rounders that are competitive
Prizefighter can be entertaining but isn't
Boxing is it
Still each to there own


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

jazza fight should be before this.

its a decent undercard to be fair


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Surprised they've got Anwar/Hamilton on so early.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Marcin Marczak won 40-36 against Kevin McAuley


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Overdoing the entrance a bit.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bit long an entrance from Anwar then.

Here comes Hamilton. :bbb


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Surprised they've got Anwar/Hamilton on so early.


yeah this should be the co-main imo.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice hat.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Matchroom's MC could learn from this guy.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

I like Anwar but I've got a weird suspicion that he's hiding a dodgy chin for some reason.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

daveyboy1609 said:


> I like Anwar but I've got a weird suspicion that he's hiding a dodgy chin for some reason.


Racist.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Surprised they've got Anwar/Hamilton on so early.


I know bro, was expecting this much later.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Roe said:


> Racist.


Haha well maybe not a dodgy chin, but more an expectation of him being sparked at some stage. Just leaves his chin out there sometimes.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

time for prize fighter ill put this back on for the price fight


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I got it 38 38 after 4

I see Hamilton getting to him with his inside work but might have to stop him as anwar is the cleaner


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

48-48


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> time for prize fighter ill put this back on for the price fight


Odd choice


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

48-46 Hamilton


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Info for Collin and his lovely dear MRS..

family fortunes tonight will feature david haye and his family..didn't know george groves was a relative?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

58-55 Hamilton


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

hope hamilton doesnt get robbed here


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Anwar wastes so much energy bouncing around, Hamilton is going to grind him down.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

58-57 Hamilton


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

What time is the Price fight brothers?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Michael pass in the hizzzzzzouse :happy


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

68-65 Hamilton


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

68-66 Hamilton


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck it's Ian John lewis..... 'I am the weferweeeee' fuck off you cunt. Fuck sake Nick Halling is commentating as well, I'm turning this shit off.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

78-75 Hamilton


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Will Hamilton have the British outright if he wins?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

78-74 Hamilton


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

88-83 Hamilton


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

anyone else sensing a robbery coming?

cant believe the commentators think anwar is winning


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

88-84 Hamilton


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> anyone else sensing a robbery coming?
> 
> cant believe the commentators think anwar is winning


there were many close rounds???


----------



## TonyCamonte (Jun 3, 2013)

I have it even at this point. Could see Hamilton being ahead.

Scratch that... actually got Hamilton one up after 9.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> anyone else sensing a robbery coming?
> 
> cant believe the commentators think anwar is winning


Because he's the Maloney fighter, isn't he?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't know what fight Paul Smith is watching


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

*Frank Maloney* ‏@*FrankMaloney*  6m Its just been brought to my attention that @*iFILMLONDON* are claiming they're banned from this show thats not the case they chose not to come

iFilm lieing or Warren banning them from other peoples shows without the promoters knowing?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell, first prizefighter fight is quality.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

98-92 Hamilton


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Hamilton winning this on my cards.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

98-93 Hamilton


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> *Frank Maloney* ‏@*FrankMaloney*  6m Its just been brought to my attention that @*iFILMLONDON* are claiming they're banned from this show thats not the case they chose not to come
> 
> iFilm lieing or Warren banning them from other peoples shows without the promoters knowing?


Have they ever said they were banned?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Didn't pay my Boxnation subscription this month, fucking wounded.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Fearon will be clowning anwar's fans for the next month..


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> Have they ever said they were banned?


Looks like they didn't, Kugan just tweeted this

 *Kugan Cassius iFILM* ‏@*KuganCassius*  39s Please check your sources who have told you this @*FrankMaloney* . We have never said or claimed we were banned from your show .


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Anwar looks to be on his way here. Out on his feet and Hamilton is really pushing him he done well to heat the bell there.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

108-111 Hamilton


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

108-102 Hamilton


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Please check your sources who have told you this @FrankMaloney . We have never said or claimed we were banned from your show .

From Kugeys twitter, Maloney is a cunt.


----------



## TonyCamonte (Jun 3, 2013)

Hamilton definitely deserves the win bar a shocking KO.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> Fearon will be clowning anwar's fans for the next month..


:lol: :deal Spencer hates anyone to do with Anwar.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

1 to go, 8-3 Hamilton, was close-fought at one stage, but Hamilton pulled away, only needs to hold on for me. Surely there won't be a robbery, Hamilton is the champion, plus, he fights in Liverpool sometimes


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Anything other than Hamilton here will be beyond shocking.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

118-111 Hamilton


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

good job by hamilton


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

118-110 Hamilton, very dissapointing from Anwar didn't really trouble Hamolton with anything really


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

117-111, easy work from Hamilton, dominated the fight from the third round


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

fearon going to have a field day on twitter :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Is it just me or does Frank Maloney look like that mouse off the programme pinky and the brain?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Good fight


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Anwar - style over substance.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Props to Darren. Anwar couldn't deal with the pressure.

Fearon logging on to his twitter acc!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Because he's the Maloney fighter, isn't he?


I don't think so
Hamilton has appeared on 3 cards of maloneys as a spencer fearon fighter
I think that's maloneys interest here


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Props to Darren. Anwar couldn't deal with the pressure.

Fearon logging on to his twitter acc!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Cards?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

"paddy power will lose alot of money" :rofl


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Cards?


Think it was 118-112, 117-112, 116-113


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Seriously though, Why would kugan go and see prizefighter instead of price vs thompson?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Is it just me or does Frank Maloney look like that mouse off the programme pinky and the brain?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Franco AFC said:


> Seriously though, Why would kugan go and see prizefighter instead of price vs thompson?


 He is Hearns friend. And I dont think he wants to get Close again with Warren. And I think Warren will be at Price-Thompson.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Kugan next to Eddie ringside , must be a first, I wonder why


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Kugan next to Eddie ringside , must be a first, I wonder why


:eddie


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

That Ryan Taylor who Eddie promotes is awful. Just blatantly butted the guy as well.


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Very cuntish move by eddie, thought he had more class TBH


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh my god

This kugans shit is boring
We have it all week,it comes to fight night I think tidy no more crappy i film talk just boxing

And the cunts getting his face in at pf and everyone talking about whys he not in Liverpool

How about who gives a flying fuck


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Oh my god
> 
> This kugans shit is boring
> We have it all week,it comes to fight night I think tidy no more crappy i film talk just boxing
> ...


If Its that boring don't talk about it. Kugey Bear>>>>


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Oh my god
> 
> This kugans shit is boring
> We have it all week,it comes to fight night I think tidy no more crappy i film talk just boxing
> ...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Nick Halling AKA if you throw more punches, you win the fight. What a cunt of a man.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Franco AFC said:


> Very cuntish move by eddie, thought he had more class TBH


What did he do?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Never knew what Nick Halling looked like until I just googled him, just makes me hate him even more.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

the hayes segment on FF ..lol

Groves the carrot.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

this prizefighter is good uno

surprised


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

All 3 fights so far on prizefighter have been brilliant. This is what prizefighter was made for, giving young undefeated fighters an opportunity, not people like Audley Harrison Eric.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Shinkwin took a beating there, great performance from Arif or whatever his name is, great fight!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

only had 3 fights in the pros


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Shinkwin went in for a punt, was never gonna win short distance fights. Look at his record and you will see it takes him a while to warm up and get going.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Shinkwin went in for a punt, was never gonna win short distance fights. Look at his record and you will see it takes him a while to warm up and get going.


He was fucked at the end of the third round, give it another round or two and he'd have been stopped.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Maloney looks about as good as his undercards.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He was fucked at the end of the third round, give it another round or two and he'd have been stopped.


Massive diiffence between going hell for leather or taking your time to build into a ten rounder.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He was fucked at the end of the third round, give it another round or two and he'd have been stopped.


Yep.
Almost stopped.
I like this Prizefighter very much. I always said it is a decent format but it has to have the right fighters. Last prizefighter was so shit I dont have even words for it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Massive diiffence between going hell for leather or taking your time to build into a ten rounder.


He didn't even go he'll for leather, the other guy did and he beat him up.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

LHL said:


> Maloney looks about as good as his undercards.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

LHL said:


> Maloney looks about as good as his undercards.


:rofl

To be fair this undercard is actually solid.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

satchell's...... got this one in the bag


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Iain Butcher, who's fighting Satchell, was part of the Team GB podium setup.

http://www.thefreelibrary.com/YOB+P...ING+SQUAD;+Brawl+shame+of+teen...-a0212341266

That was in '09 thought, think he worked his way back in but turned over after a while.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jenkins looks tidy, he's gonna win this tournament easily.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

scrappylinks said:


> satchell's...... got this one in the bag


:smile


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> satchell's...... got this one in the bag


YES! :happy


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't see anything other then a Thompson KO. He knows he can hurt Price and will just go hunting for that chin and one will end up landing.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Bryn Welsh boy got PF in the bag.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Jesus how did he survive that the punch that put him down should of kept him there.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell this is one of the best prizefighters yet, great action.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Great stuff from Butcher in round 2.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Tony the Tiger is chilled as fuck :lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Satchell not looking too great here a lot of his work is hitting arms but Butcher needs to throw something back. Satchell's hands are coming down again not a good idea.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Easy like sunday morning :booth


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Butcher's defence is very solid can see why he done well in the ams. He landed a real nice right hand to the body that I think turned that round in his favor.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

LHL said:


> Satchell not looking too great here a lot of his work is hitting arms but Butcher needs to throw something back. Satchell's hands are coming down again not a good idea.


How you seeing it mate?


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

I have it 39-36 to Butcher through four, Satchell has his work cut out big time


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> How you seeing it mate?


Satchell taking the early part of the rounds with work rate alone but once he slows Butcher is landing the much better shots. Butcher looks the more comfortable and Satchell can get real lazy sticking his chin out for no reason what so ever with a lot of head movement for nothing as well.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quite shocked to hear that. Thought Butchers inexperience would see him get dominated hear.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Not watching the satch fight but mixed reviews, is he winning?


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

57-56 Satchell


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Just tuned in to BN for the Price fight, but watching Prize Fighter on Sky currently, which it has to be said has been absolutely cracking so far.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I seen someone mention he has an amateur background and a good one you can tell he looks a good am fighter. 

Satchell looked a lot better there more variety to him for 3 or 4 rounds he seemed intent on giving Butcher two very dead arms. He has hit a few cracking left hooks to the body but they really are few and far between.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Been a good match so far. Got Butcher ahead, but if you like guys who throw lots you could have it closer than I do.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

66-66 Even


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

75-76 Butcher


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Very good round that. Butchers right hand came back into play but he took over with the jab. Not liking the commentator very pro Satchell from the start but starting to get annoying Smith has been good though. I think Satchell is starting to tire.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great round, prizefighter is delivering tonight.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

84-86 Butcher


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Taylor knocked down twice in 10 seconds!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Another Butcher round. A lot of body work this time and still dominating with that jab. Satchell needs to do something here.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Bagpipes start up in the middle of the 10th :lol:

Very impressed by Butcher thus far


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

93-96 Butcher


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Satchell gave everything he had there I think but not much got through the two spells Butcher opened up his work was a lot better than Satchell's.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Butcher was really laying it on there. I loved the whole "I've never heard bagpipes being played during a round before. I'm not sure you're allowed to do that!" exchange.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Satchell was a tad overrated. Good display in dispatching Edwards but felt Edwards was on slide and out muscled more then skill. I'm glad Butcher is performing well he was overlooked on this one.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Alba on ESB has been talking Butcher up for ages, didn't think he'd be capable of beating Satchell.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Never seen Butler but been impressed on both occasions i've seen Satchell so this sounds impressive from Butler.

Shame I can't watch tonight.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Boxing News had a write up on Butcher a few years back when he was in the ams. 

Satchells work rate was enough there first round Butcher took off.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

103-105 Butcher


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

That was a craking wee fight.

Butcher by at least 3 rounds.

Very, very impressed by this lad.

British title in only his 9th fight? Great stuff.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I had it to Butcher by 7 points.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

113-114 Butcher


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Good fight I've got Butcher. As DFT said earlier a lot of shoe shining from Satchell might of took a few rounds early on that I gave to Butcher and you know what judges can be like. 

Smith also thinks Butcher has got it.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Price V Thompson next, Butcher was impressive tonight.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

that's a fucking robbery.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

That is shocking. Fucking shocking.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

robbery


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

By three to Satchell....... what?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Awful scorecards.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

PHONK said:


> That was a craking wee fight.
> 
> Butcher by at least 3 rounds.
> 
> ...


...it's at Flyweight mate.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Shocking result - but no surprises there


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Gutted for Butcher he deserved that.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Satchell is always on Maloney cards, so hardly surprising.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Rematch would be good


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Gutted for Butcher, bad decision, he should have got the nod


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

LHL said:


> Good fight I've got Butcher. As DFT said earlier a lot of shoe shining from Satchell might of took a few rounds early on that I gave to Butcher and you know what judges can be like.
> 
> Smith also thinks Butcher has got it.


The constant references to workrate and punch stats are killing how people score fights. Volume isn't that big a deal compared to effectiveness.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> ...it's at Flyweight mate.


That's racist.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Why are people putting so much faith in the fact Price has been working with Lewis? Doesn't change a thing.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> The constant references to workrate and punch stats are killing how people score fights. Volume isn't that big a deal compared to effectiveness.


Tell that to Nick Halling.


----------



## AnthonyWilliams (May 9, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Why are people putting so much faith in the fact Price has been working with Lewis? Doesn't change a thing.


It certainly can't have hurt


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Why are people putting so much faith in the fact Price has been working with Lewis? Doesn't change a thing.


Bryn your such a negative individual.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Butcher should be made the mandatory challenger.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> The constant references to workrate and punch stats are killing how people score fights. Volume isn't that big a deal compared to effectiveness.


Exactly.

A lot of Satchell's shots upstairs landed on the gloves, and while he did some decent trademark body work at times, even Butcher was more impressive in that aspect.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> The constant references to workrate and punch stats are killing how people score fights. Volume isn't that big a deal compared to effectiveness.


Hate compubox and all that it literally means nothing but yet people take it as he threw more so he obviously won. Satchell was beating the arms of Butcher with those flurries yet somehow it wins rounds. Too much of these high work rate fighters around getting the decision over clean effective punching.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

AnthonyWilliams said:


> It certainly can't have hurt


Well it might have done, who knows?



BoxingAnalyst said:


> Bryn your such a negative individual.


I gave your nan something negative.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Bunce is not a presenter:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR Tony!!! :ibutt


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

:rofl what the hell is going on


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

I wonder if the Germans watch these pre-fight shows that Maloney puts on and thinks 'What the fuck are those crazy Brits on'


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

the fuck is this :lol:


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

WTF??? :rofl :rofl :rofl atsch


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This fucking music. :rofl


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Wonder if this fella will do Baker street?


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

THIS IS AMAZING


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

haha, the fuck is this?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I take it that is the bag pipe player there is no way he plays that for a living :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

He's worse than any busker I've ever seen. Getting booed. :rofl


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Getting booed now:lol:


----------



## Gero (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh wow


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Delboy Trotter would do anything for a few quid..


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

how long is this going to go on for? :rofl

this is definitely in so bad its good territory


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Maloney,


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Well it might have done, who knows?
> 
> I gave your nan something negative.


That couldn't have been pleasurable?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

What teh fucking hell is that?:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

redandwhiterob said:


> Wonder if this fella will do Baker street?


:rofl


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Sound like there's something wrong with that saxophone, what a load of shit...


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

It's like they've picked a guy with asthma to play a breath-based instrument, who's only learnt two riffs that go with this song. Fucksake...


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

2/5 that bloke gets robbed and his sax took off him after the fight


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ladies and gents this is how you ruin an event!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

This is hilariously bad. :rofl atsch :-(


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

is the normal version of born to run even this long


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes! He's doing another!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Great feedback off the mic too. :lol:


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Seriously mental, hope Bruce doesn't see this, they'd have done better getting Fury out singing it.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

What the fuck am i watching right now?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Well things can only get better after that.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

The drums are sending me to sleep...


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

With all due respect this is hardly massive fight with a world wide audience


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

ThiS welsh kid looks quality
Add him to selby and Rees and Eddie will have a nice little welsh set up


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Is Lennox Lewis fighting as well for fuck sake.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

get on with the fucking fight omg


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

LHL said:


> Well things can only get better after that.


Not sure that bloke does requests like


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mitchell on now. Cue Nick Halling to go crazy after Kev knocks journeyman out.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

I really hope Lennox doesn't sing...


----------



## Hammer Muldoon (Jun 7, 2012)

FFS, i thought they were going to do a full entrance for Lewis there.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

either thompson stops him or we get the mother of all british stoppages here


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

what the fuck was the point in that?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

redandwhiterob said:


> Not sure that bloke does requests like


:lol: He'll be lucky to get a job after this.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

genuinely thought they were going to do a 20 minute interview or something then

or lewis would pull a guitar out and have a go


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Tony has taken a bung, for sure.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

This reminds me of The War Of Lebedev's Eye, where they had that singer on for ages, I just gave up and watched the Copa Del Rey final, not making the same mistake this time!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> ThiS welsh kid looks quality
> Add him to selby and Rees and Eddie will have a nice little welsh set up


Yeah he looks talented. Can't believe he was 9/4 to win this, crazy odds. If I knew he was this good I'd have put my fucking life savings on the guy.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Price should take a leaf out of LL's book and come out to Payback


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

redandwhiterob said:


> Not sure that bloke does requests like


:lol: You're on form tonight.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> genuinely thought they were going to do a 20 minute interview or something then
> 
> *or lewis would pull a guitar out and have a go*


:lol:

I doubt he would do any worse than the guy on the sax.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

WAR THOMPSON!! :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## Hammer Muldoon (Jun 7, 2012)

Thompson must get his T-Shirts from the same guy as Audley.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

And now the midgets from yesterday are back :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> is the normal version of born to run even this long


Only if he was playing that song. 

No, they've taken the instrumental bits from the end of the song and stuck them in a loop. That was fucking awful. Maloney comes from an entirely different era, when men were men, and they covered the floors in sawdust and played music through megaphones.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Cilla black is playing the recorder for Pricey's walk in?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Does Maloney have a circus on the go as well now pretty sure I seen a clown as well... well two clowns if you count the Sax guy


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi guy just got home from the pub in time,what the fuck was going on with the bloke with the sax:yikes


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

cheeky little hitler salute in the crowd there


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Lennox Lewis already making Price better getting that shite off


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

LHL said:


> Price should take a leaf out of LL's book and come out to Payback


:good


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> get on with the fucking fight omg


If they do that we'll only have another few minutes of the evening.

And fucking James Brown...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Price's chin is getting smashed.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Only works for black men Pricey. That's what PK said..


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Anthems? Fuck me.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Pricey:bbb


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Tony!


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

This ain't the fucking Olympics ffs.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

LHL said:


> Price should take a leaf out of LL's book and come out to Payback


:blood

Maloney is that you?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

He's back.:rofl


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

This beggars belief


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

the anthems is definitely the final bit of buildup right


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

ffs


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao @ the midget..maloney got his mate a gig, bless him.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

On a fucking sax! :lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I would love to see Maloneys contact list :rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

tryin' to outstage Wimbledon.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Just for all of that shit I hope Thompson hits Price so hard that the wind knocks off Maloney's new hair.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Frank Maloney ‏@FrankMaloney 24s
A rousing saxophone led version of God Save The Queen, its fight time!
Expand

:think


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

LHL said:


> I would love to see Maloneys contact list :rofl


the cast of time bandits.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

El Greeno said:


> Frank Maloney ‏@FrankMaloney 24s
> A rousing saxophone led version of God Save The Queen, its fight time!
> *Expand*
> 
> :think


PLEASE DON'T!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

That saxophonist EVT everyone


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

El Greeno said:


> Frank Maloney ‏@FrankMaloney 24s
> A rousing saxophone led version of God Save The Queen, its fight time!
> Expand
> 
> :think


:rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Got that amir khan feeling ..


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Very early but Price look very cagey


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Thompson KO 4.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Keeping the left high


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking dismal first round 

0-0 - not getting points for it, it was that bad


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

No matter who fights now that one punch of last time will always be in the back of his mind


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Thompson should lure Price to him. Thompson seemed a little dry in that first round.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ultra cautious there, Tony looks comfy and looks to land a huge shot.

Round 2..

Both opening up..


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

This is a nervy watch
Hope price wins quickly


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Right on que


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Damn Thompson DROPPED!!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Price looked a bit clueless on the back foot there no idea where he was. Good shot to put him down though.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao..Price hasn't learned a thing..

and its Over!!!!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Price was getting shaken up but came back well. Thomson got over-excited and tried to trade with the faster, harder puncher.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Crowd excited easy, even though there was a KD that was still a terrible round, no skill, no defence, both very poor


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

karma with the ear shot


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^^ i thought it was about over..lol

come on price.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Price looked a bit wobbly there


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Price is shit.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Price better not punch himself out


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Price is nuts. He needs to take a breather.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Price needs to get back behind the jab, looking too ragged and Thompson could outlast him here.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Price looks totally gassed.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Why has a big black fella paid for Ringside just to film the fight on his mobile.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Thompson round IMO. I think Price could blow out here if he's not careful..

Thompson has created some of these problems..


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Great round and a much more entertaining fight than I was expecting. Good action, Price's limitations on display, but his chin is holding up so far.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Price may have punched himself out?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Price might blow up here he is throwing a lot. Thompson face after the shot to the back of the head was quality he looked ready to kill price


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Price is gonna blow himself out if he cant get him out of there soon. Wasting loads of punches and hes making Khan look as composed as Mayweather.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

nervy still, Price is vulnerable!


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Thompson doing better than the commentators are making on


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I think Thompson is happy enough letting Price gas himself out then pick up the pieces. Price needs something big or a 2nd wind


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Price looks gassed


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

This is a pretty unedifying spectacle

Price flailing around like a pub drunk.

How can you train with Lennox Lewis and still not have a fucking clue about throwing a jab?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Yep Tony is going for the kill next round Pricey looks buggered


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

price saved by the bell


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Snap on his punches is going, Ill give him two rounds unless he gets Thompson out of there


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Huge round for Tony. He was smacking Price around.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Price looks gassed


He is gassed. Been fucked since midway through the third round.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Thompson is in control atm, check their eye contacts.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Huge round for Lennox.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Oh god....


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Over!!!


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

best shoulder roll ever


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Standing 8? wtf?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Standing count??? Smells a bit funny this :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

well thats the end of price


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck sake Price


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Knew TT is better.
Only truly lost to Wladimir.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

is that the doctor or joe pasquale?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao @ standing count???
Price is done..its over!!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Great finish from Tony. Price just fell apart. Hopefully this puts an end to any notion that a) Price could be a champion and b) could beat Tyson Fury.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

That is a career ending loss. Price is finished


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Way too much Tiger.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

LHL said:


> Standing count??? Smells a bit funny this :lol:


ref tried to help him :rofl


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

We've got our very own Primo Carnera!!!!!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Price hasnt got a clue, no jab, no defence, cant clinch, just hanging on the ropes like a retard, no stamina. Guy is finished, I know Wlad had some bad moments early in his career but at least he showed some good fundamentals, Price doesn't have them, he may as well hang them up or face being a continental step up.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

TT killed Krasniqi with body shots too.
He is soooo underrated.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

That had to be the longest standing 8 count ever...


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

How can you be stopped from a standing count? Was this legit?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

That fight would have been stopped way earlier if Thompson was the British fighter and Price the foreigner. We all know that.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

How does a pro boxer forget about the fundamentals? JAB, JAB, JAB!! Not rocket science.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

No jab + no clinch = no chance at this level.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

someone get maloney to the hospital quick


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Bet Tyson Fury is pissed he didn't fight him now.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Holy shit that was nice work by Thompson at the end, he really went for the kill, like fucking 18 punch combos! hahahahaha damn 

really shows how good Klits are, Thompson has always been a solid fighter and showed he's still got something in him tonight


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Just different levels. Thompson killed Price with These Body shots.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Was it a standing 8 or did the ref think Price was been held up by the ropes?


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Why dont we feed Price to Haye or Fury, it would be good to watch and he would have a punchers chance while it lasted.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh dear. He needs to retire and now.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Price looked very stiff and clueless, what a shame man.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Ron Lyle and George Foreman my arse.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Thompson just has too much experience. I was rooting for Thompson, but fuck Price's team for rushing him so damn quickly. less than 20 fights and fighting a guy that just fought for the title...and the Tiger is pretty damn durable.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

you guys check furys twitter :rofl


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Price gassed because of Thompson's body shots, actually in my opinion better performance from Thompson due to how despite being dropped he still dictated the action and wore Price down.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

can you say fuckin :rofl


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, David Price should retire.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

As a serious contender thats Price finished with


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Thompson a legend hahaha


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Great finish from Tony. Price just fell apart. Hopefully this puts an end to any notion that a) Price could be a champion and b) could beat Tyson Fury.


Price could beat Fury.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

"Can you say fucking?" :lol::lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Can you say fucking? Not really.


----------



## Bob & Weave (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, price has been well and truly exposed tonight. 

Almost career ending.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Tyson Fury ‏@Tyson_Fury 3m
@lennoxlewis I told u so pal! Couldn't train a rice pudding!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

hahahahahhahahahhaha Thompson you hero!


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

:lol: epic post fight interview from Thompson


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Tony talking about crippling his wife. :rofl


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Price punched himself out after round 2..... Fucking embarrasing


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

That Thompson interview was legendary :lol:


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Fucking Thompson!!! I'm cracking up here.


----------



## TonyCamonte (Jun 3, 2013)

:rofl
Donate a wheelchair.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaao Thomspon !!!


----------



## Hammer Muldoon (Jun 7, 2012)

::rofl:happy


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

PHONK said:


> Tyson Fury ‏@Tyson_Fury 3m
> @lennoxlewis I told u so pal! Couldn't train a rice pudding!


TBF I don't think anybody could train a rice pudding.

Gonna be so funny when Haye knocks the fuck out of Fury.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Wheelchair donators? hahaha


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

#PrayforThompson'swife


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Thompson ffs:happy


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Maloney trying to shift blame on lennox?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Price could beat Fury.


No. He couldn't.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl :rofl Tony Thompson is a legend, my new favourite fighter. @Pabby we need a Tony smiley right about now.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

I am now a massive Thompson fan. Legendary interview. War Tiger :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Maloney blaming Lennox ffs. :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Maloney regretting the lewis training.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> No. He couldn't.


I think Fury would beat the shit out of him, but don't act like Price has no chance, he has the power to knock Fury out and Tysons defence is pretty awful.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Maloney will be found hanging from the rafters in the morning. He's distraught.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Maloney crying!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Maloney, wow.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bad shit with Maloney there, intrerviewed the cunt to tears.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

talk about a fuckin downer.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Maloney having a nervous breakdown!


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

So whose idea was it to bring Lennox in?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

RIP Frank Maloney, good riddance.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

That's the difference between a real warrior and a manufactured fighter. Price tried bless him but my boy Fury embraces the war and slugs it out. 

That's the difference!.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Thompson just EVT price, Maloney and Boxnation all in one night.

Maloney should retire though, it seems to be talking too much out of him, even if he sits through the back and has someone out front doing the stressful work for him.

Price aint got a future imo.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, that's crazy seeing Maloney crying... Even Buncey nearly cried talking about it Frank crying!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bunce: "There's nothing wrong with Price's chin" :lol:


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

"theres nothing wrong with david prices chin lets get that straight"

"where has the stamina gone"

errrr....


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't know if the body shots done him or if he punched himself out , but his stamina was a joke

He will need to feast on bums for a while before stepping up in quality again

But that had to be one of the best post fight interviews ever


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I think Fury would beat the shit out of him, but don't act like Price has no chance, he has the power to knock Fury out and Tysons defence is pretty awful.


Price has no chance. Soon as Tony walked him back, Price fell to pieces. Fury, when it suits him, can use that jab. Yes, he's there to be hit, but who's ever been able to keep him down?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Bunce: "There's nothing wrong with Price's chin" :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the 5/1 odds. :good



:jjj


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Get it up yas!!! Get it right up yas!!!

Price gassed and couldn't handle the Thompson having success. All top heavy and wrong tactics and no improvements bar maybe a better chin for tonight. 

For all Price AM experience he had no clue what to do to avoid the bodyshots or uppercuts or the onslaught.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Price has no chance. Soon as Tony walked him back, Price fell to pieces. Fury, when it suits him, can use that jab. Yes, he's there to be hit, but who's ever been able to keep him down?


A Cruiserweight who isn't even a banger down at the weight dropped him heavily. Fury has been dropped and hurt by non punchers, that's why he's got up.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

i missed maloney crying

was he fully with tears streaming?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Get it up yas!!! Get it right up yas!!!


 @Billy Nelson


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> A Cruiserweight who isn't even a banger down at the weight dropped him heavily. Fury has been dropped and hurt by non punchers, that's why he's got up.


I'd wager Fury has a better chin than Price.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Price deserves an immediate rematch.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

“No-one can criticise David’s chin."

I can. It’s shit.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Different Levels. Price lack of boxing skills and crap defense showed today. Also it lookes that Thompson was the much stronger fighter with more stamina.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'd wager Fury has a better chin than Price.


He has, by an absolute mile. Your Welsh boy be fucking up prizefighter mate, looks like a real prospect.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> A Cruiserweight who isn't even a banger down at the weight dropped him heavily. Fury has been dropped and hurt by non punchers, that's why he's got up.


He gets hit A LOT though


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Price deserves an immediate rematch.


Hmmm, I'd steer waaaaay clear of that


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

thought lewis would of taught him how to fight tall and use the jab and straight punches to keep thompson at a distance

hopefully maloney retires now


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> He gets hit A LOT though


Both times I've seen him knocked down were single punches and he was badly wobbled. Fury has a huge heart though and recovers fairly quickly.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Billy Nelson


:lol: Billy does it so well. But yep get it right up yas!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Billy does it so well. But yep get it right up yas!!


:rofl I miss Brother Billy, he needs to get over here.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> A Cruiserweight who isn't even a banger down at the weight dropped him heavily. Fury has been dropped and hurt by non punchers, that's why he's got up.


But he still got up. Price just fell to pieces, whereas Fury gets up and hammers the utter bejeesus out of his opponents. Even the closer fights Fury has had have been against young guys or much more experienced, proven guys. McDermott was a ridiculous opponent so early in a career, same as Chisora. Both those guys hurt him and, when he's been trying to be overly aggressive, he's gotten clocked. But he's calm under fire, full of grit and - even when he's tired - he keeps working.



Bryn said:


> I'd wager Fury has a better chin than Price.


100% and he actually comes to fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd go as far to say that Price has regressed since the last fight. Mentally he has lost it, some of the decisions he made tonight were not of a good boxer, at one point he decided to clinch then because Thompson wouldn't just let him he just decided to bend over (physically and rhetorically), then he just went to the corner and tried to hide. 

That was embarrassing imo, he should no better than this by this point in his career.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl I miss Brother Billy, he needs to get over here.


Shocked he don't post here :lol:. TBF i think he loves having it on ESB.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Price deserves an immediate rematch.


I dunno if Maloney or Price could survive another beat down from Tony.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> But he still got up. Price just fell to pieces, whereas Fury gets up and hammers the utter bejeesus out of his opponents. Even the closer fights Fury has had have been against young guys or much more experienced, proven guys. McDermott was a ridiculous opponent so early in a career, same as Chisora. Both those guys hurt him and, when he's been trying to be overly aggressive, he's gotten clocked. But he's calm under fire, full of grit and - even when he's tired - he keeps working.
> 
> 100% and he actually comes to fight.


Your not understanding me mate, Fury is by far the better fight, but what I'm trying to say is Price has a punchers chance, that's it though.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> thought lewis would of taught him how to fight tall and use the jab and straight punches to keep thompson at a distance
> 
> hopefully maloney retires now


You always revert to type under stress. It's a rare human that's capable of restraining their natural traits in that position. Lewis has started that process most likely (although he could be pulled into a rumble at times, unlike Wlad who really has been able to submerge his natural aggression), but it needed a few more fights to become second-nature.

I hope Price keeps Lewis around and is more cautious in rebuilding.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Maloney will be found hanging from the rafters in the morning. He's distraught.


And somehow there would be poetic justice in that for the racist homophobic cunt


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

icemax said:


> And somehow there would be poetic justice in that for the racist homophobic cunt


:lol:


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> i missed maloney crying
> 
> was he fully with tears streaming?












he basically did that and then ran off

that main event as a whole was just bizarre


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> A Cruiserweight who isn't even a banger down at the weight dropped him heavily. Fury has been dropped and hurt by non punchers, that's why he's got up.


:huh, he's dropped and he's hurt but he isn't thats why he gets up??


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

icemax said:


> :huh, he's dropped and he's hurt but he isn't thats why he gets up??


:uwot


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

icemax said:


> :huh, he's dropped and he's hurt but he isn't thats why he gets up??


He's trying to say Fury gets dropped by guys who can't punch, if he fights guys who could he wouldn't get back up.

That's how I interpreted it anyway.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Feel for Price, lovely bloke but he's not challenging anyone decent with that poor defence and crap stamina. 

His tactics went to bits as well, feel great for Tony T, what a great guy, would love to see him in a big fight off the back of this. 

Wouldn't surprise me if Fury or Haye tried to make this fight on their respective channels if the September fight falls through


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Chatty said:


> He's trying to say Fury gets dropped by guys who can't punch, if he fights guys who could he wouldn't get back up.
> 
> That's how I interpreted it anyway.


No mate not at all, I'm inferring that price has a punchers chance.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Your not understanding me mate, Fury is by far the better fight, but what I'm trying to say is Price has a punchers chance, that's it though.


I've had a few beers - forgive me if I'm being slow!


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Don't know if the body shots done him or if he punched himself out , but his stamina was a joke
> 
> He will need to feast on bums for a while before stepping up in quality again
> 
> But that had to be one of the best post fight interviews ever


Thing is I dont think bum feasting will do him one iota of good.

We know what will happen, he will bang them up withing two rounds, in terms of overall nous and the ability to deal with the step up in class he isnt going to learn a great deal.

The one thing it would be theoretically good for is confidence building, but even then I think he is mentally scarred with regads to stepping up in level now.

What i think he needs is a couple of standard comeback fights followed by a good several fights with light punching but wiley old pros who can take him out of the fight he wants and into more of a pressure fight, otherwise he will never learn.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I've had a few beers - forgive me if I'm being slow!


No bother mate, we all have! :cheers


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

AndrewFFC said:


> Thing is I dont think bum feasting will do him one iota of good.
> 
> We know what will happen, he will bang them up withing two rounds, in terms of overall nous and the ability to deal with the step up in class he isnt going to learn a great deal.
> 
> ...


There aren't many of those guys at HW, certainly not who Maloney can get over for cheap. Price needs time to get comfortable with a more restrained style, which means fighting guys that will force that out of him. Can Maloney justify the costs involved in getting those sort of guys in?


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> There aren't many of those guys at HW, certainly not who Maloney can get over for cheap. Price needs time to get comfortable with a more restrained style, which means fighting guys that will force that out of him. Can Maloney justify the costs involved in getting those sort of guys in?


Im not sure if it comes down to a more restrained style but I think he needs to learn how to deal with fighting outside of his comfort zone. He has very little savvy about him, under pressure its a case of stick the ear muffs on then shuffle away. Whilst he obviously needs to retain a stand up 1-2 style that utilities his physique (and his terrible punch resistance) he needs to be able to do something when the nature of the fight alters.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Price could beat Fury.


Oh fucking please. Its like saying Randall Bailey could beat Pacquiao after seeing this fight.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

That was a very poor defeat. I really like Price as a man but where can he go from here? European level at best if he's matched carefully IMO.

It's a real shame cos I was hoping he would go far


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Absolutely blown away by Price's downfall. An opponent who was seen as a notch on the record, a test but seen as very winnable. That opponent has now halted Price to the point where some deep soul searching has to be done and tough decisions made. 

Very methodical in his approach, and poor quality movement and footwork. Price imo can come back and he can still go on to challenge again at the top level, he has the skillset and power. However he won't get there without big changes. Seems like a bold call to still have faith like I have but imo he's ill prepared and fighting a crafty fighter. 

Looks like Fury v Price is a no go now and I always felt Price would KO Fury. Shame that we never got to see that because it looks far from probable now.


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Fury has a Marquez esque punch resistance in that he is prone to getting knocked down on a frequent basis but has strong recovery powers and keeps a clear head in crisis situations.

What Fury has is the ability to turn a boxing match into a street fight at any time. I dont see Price hurting Fury or even knocking him down as out of the question at all but for the aforementioned reason a Price victory looks very unlikely. Price looks so vulnerable to being countered and any clean shot really knocks his senses in a way that reminds me of Frank Bruno. Even in battering Tony Thompson for a couple of rounds he looked all so vulnerable and I dont think it would take much from Tyson Fury to scramble Prices senses and drag him into the trenches, even if Fury was seriously hurt.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Maloney is bollocksed now he's seen his cash-cow halted, looks like beans and toast for the her on in. He may as well go and sell Ikea gnomes, niche market but right up his street.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Price's power is miles ahead of Fury's. The fact he turns his punch over better is a start and natural power Price has makes him a banger. He normally sets up nicely but only does so when the fights at his pace. The only way Fury wins is if he gets on the inside and bullies Price and smothers his work, later on turn it up and for Price to get careless. If it's a straight up fight with each other trading at range I think Price's left-right would really fuck Fury up. He throws it clean and Fury has this weird tendency to straight his back up when trading. he has been caught clean many times and he's gone down (more than Price has) and none of those opponents hit as hard as Price can.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Will we see a rematch with Audley soon?


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> Will we see a rematch with Audley soon?


I'd go for Steve Cunningham if possible.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

The warning signs were there, getting shaken up and stopped as an amateur. Maloney, to some extents, matched him very well considering his chin. What we can see from this rematch is that Price has some good tools: quick hands, decent power, height, etc. What he doesn't have is solid application of the fundamentals. Standing in range, allowing Tony to tee off on him, relying on a half-guard without countering using his jab, neglecting his jab too... Lazy.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Holmes said:


> Price's power is miles ahead of Fury's. The fact he turns his punch over better is a start and natural power Price has makes him a banger. He normally sets up nicely but only does so when the fights at his pace. The only way Fury wins is if he gets on the inside and bullies Price and smothers his work, later on turn it up and for Price to get careless. If it's a straight up fight with each other trading at range I think Price's left-right would really fuck Fury up. He throws it clean and Fury has this weird tendency to straight his back up when trading. he has been caught clean many times and he's gone down (more than Price has) and none of those opponents hit as hard as Price can.


The only thing Price has over Fury is power.

The fundamentals , any sort of tactical plan, chin etc he has many weaknesses (Price)


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> The only thing Price has over Fury is power.
> 
> The fundamentals , any sort of tactical plan, chin etc he has many weaknesses (Price)


 I agree with Chin and fighting to a game-plan, I think Price is the more all round fighter but needs a major sharpening up.

Fury's best attribute is one not mentioned. Grit, he has it in abundance.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Price showed out as well watching the fight back, He was happy to get out of there IMO. He's a decent fella but he's i think people massively overrated him and believed he was some Wlad clone. Like with guys who mimic Tyson, Price doesn't know or seem to be able to do what Wlad does to make himself so successful. 

Plus he gassed like i always said he would.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> The only thing Price has over Fury is power.
> 
> The fundamentals , any sort of tactical plan, chin etc he has many weaknesses (Price)


Its heavy weight boxing it only takes one punch, to claim Price has no chance of beating Fury is dumb, obviously the fave would be Fury and if i was going to put money on it i would back Fury but Price has a punches chance.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Have to say Price showed nothing tonight at all tentative first round, then the KD then chaos to get him out of there. The money shot was the right hand and he barely landed it clean. His ring awareness was pretty shocking as well backed on to the ropes and cornered way too easy. It looked to me like Lennox was trying to get him to calm down but after the 3rd he sort of just stopped I think he knew that was that. 

I seen someone said early that he should stay with Lewis I would agree I think the fight got away from Price once he downed Tony. He went for the kill against a guy who is very hard to hit at his worst. Once he recovered price should of stepped back and took the foot off the gas.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not sure whether Lewis is the right man for Price, because I don't think he's had long enough with him to say, though I'd certainly say that Price does need new surroundings and a new trainer. He needs an overhaul with his training, in regards to his fitness, strategy and technique. All three are lacking with Smith. Price can no longer win fighters by just throwing massive right hands, he needs more to his game than that.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Like many have mentioned, price's stamina issues are a big worry. He was absolutely knackered by the 4th. Also mentally after these two big defeats, I don't feel he will believe he has what it takes to compete on the world level. He's a lovely fellow but the truth always finds you in the ring, he just isn't good enough. I have to give massive props to TT for a wonderful performance and an extremely funny interview.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Won $1600 on this


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

AndrewFFC said:


> Fury has a Marquez esque punch resistance in that he is prone to getting knocked down on a frequent basis but has strong recovery powers and keeps a clear head in crisis situations.
> 
> What Fury has is the ability to turn a boxing match into a street fight at any time. I dont see Price hurting Fury or even knocking him down as out of the question at all but for the aforementioned reason a Price victory looks very unlikely. Price looks so vulnerable to being countered and any clean shot really knocks his senses in a way that reminds me of Frank Bruno. Even in battering Tony Thompson for a couple of rounds he looked all so vulnerable and I dont think it would take much from Tyson Fury to scramble Prices senses and drag him into the trenches, even if Fury was seriously hurt.


People really do talk shit about Bruno at times :-(...mentioning him in the same paragraph as Price is beyond fucking insulting


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Whilst Price lost again let's not make out Fury to be more than he is. Fury would be favourite against Price and rightly so BUT Fury has been dropped and hurt by fighters with far, far less power than Price.

Fury is also about to be taken apart in September. Both fighters have glaring, obvious weaknesses. Price has more of them but also has a good equalizer in his power. They are both entertaining fighters and I'd still like to see Fury-Price which would be fun while it lasted.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Fucking recording stopped at the end of the forth,thank the fucking gods for that,price look awful
,he was blowing by the 2nd,his jab was shit,his right was shit,he is as stiff as a 10day old corpse and his stamina is worse than a 10 day old corpse.
And anyone saying he would beat fury are having a laugh,not a chance,not even a punches chance


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

His jab is piss poor, you would think given his height and reach, it would be a key weapon and the basis to launch an attack and not just a single right hand, also where is his supposed world class power? yes he scored a kd but Thompson got up and beat the shit out of him.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Who would win Fury-Thompson? Lets be honest. Fury never faced a heavyweight of the Level of Tony Thompson. Price just lost against a good fighter.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I was so pissed I don't even remember the fucking fight! I know Price was beaten like but does someone want to fill me in lol?


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

I still can't get that guy on the sax playing born in the USA out of my head.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> I still can't get that guy on the sax playing born in the USA out of my head.


Me neither, it reminded me of jazz club from the fast show. Ive been trying to look for vids but cant find one. :toney1

Was such a funny main event starting with that, then the fucking drummer lee rigby tribute, then the saxophone anthems, then the fight itself was just mental and price's bizarre round 5 was pure comedy, finally finishing with Thompson and Maloneys interviews...it was mental but brilliant.


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

icemax said:


> People really do talk shit about Bruno at times :-(...mentioning him in the same paragraph as Price is beyond fucking insulting


Before you start foaming at the mouth (if you haven't already) you might want to re-read what I wrote as I made it with regards to a very specific characteristic and not a general comparison.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Its heavy weight boxing it only takes one punch, to claim Price has no chance of beating Fury is dumb, obviously the fave would be Fury and if i was going to put money on it i would back Fury but Price has a punches chance.


Basically your saying Price could fluke a win with a lucky power shot. Listen Price has very good power, I wouldnt say 10/10 but regardless he cant go trading with that power because his chin is so weak . Look at the most powerful punchers around today, Lucas M, Golovkin, Manny they all have alot more to them than power. 
Price should be using his jab, he isnt.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl :rofl Tony Thompson is a legend, my new favourite fighter. @Pabby we need a Tony smiley right about now.


:rofl Only got around to watching this now, this is definitely an absolute must now.:lol:

Need to find myself some decent Thompson faces and then we can expect an influx. Maybe even a Maloney crying one if I'm feeling cruel.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I was so pissed I don't even remember the fucking fight! I know Price was beaten like but does someone want to fill me in lol?


I was drinking too, I think it went like this:

Price starts well, knocks Thompson down. His corner tell him to go for the KO, stupidly IMO. 
Thompson looks dodgey , thought he might go. Price hit him with a shot that TT said was illegal, regardless it had him on the ropes looking like going.

It turns then after Price tires himself out, Thompson comes into throwing shots. Price completely gasses out. Thompson nearly has Price out, one more shot woulda done it, saved by the bell. Next round Thompson throws about 16 unanswered punches , Price completely fucked out on a long standing count. Wanted no more, pretty much gave up.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

After Price knocked Thompson down, his shots were so lethargic. He looked knackered in the second round. I wonder if it was the nerves which caused his stamina issues because he must have been in good enough condition to last full 2 rounds without being tired?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

How did you guys score Satchell/Butcher? I had it 115-112 Butcher. I can see giving it to Satchell by a round, but on first viewing I thought at least one of the cards was a bit wide. 

Impressed by Butcher. I've seen him fight before, but didn't expect him to make the step up so easily. Satchell's defence was pretty poor through most of the fight. 

Wouldn't mind seeing a rematch if Satchell wants to try to win the Lonsdale outright at flyweight before moving up, but doubt it happens. Hope Butcher gets another crack at it once Satchell vacates though.


----------

